# Culinary School Syllabus



## chefcc (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello there,

I am a culinary professional currently working on my degree and with it comes an internship project. Part of this project entails reviewing various culinary schools' syllabi and course objectives. Then I have to write a research paper. The problem is trying to get a syllabus to start my research. I am trying to get my hands on Johnson and Wales' foundation courses' syllabi and other institutions. Can anyone out there assist me please?

Thank you,

Chef Charles


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Associate Degree in Baking & Pastry Arts

Bachelor's Degree in Baking & Pastry Arts

Associate Degree Culinary Arts Course listing

Culinary Arts and Food Service Management Course listing

Culinary Nutrition Course listing

Food Service Entrepreneurship Course listing

Baking & Pastry Arts and Food Service Management Course listing


----------

